# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  Κολληση chip bios κοστος

## γιαννης_κ

Καλησπερα παιδια και χρονια πολλα.Τι κοστος μπορει να εχει για μια κολληση chip με καινουργιο (μονο η δουλεια?)Υπαρχεις καποιος εδω μεσα που ασχολειται?

----------


## Panoss

Καλή σου μέρα Γιάννη και χρόνια πολλά.
Για Αθήνα θα σου πω, μιας και από Έδεσσα δεν γνωρίζω.
*Ξεκινάνε* από 20 ευρώ. (υποθέτω χωρίς απόδειξη, μιας και κολλάω - ξεκολλάω μόνος μου τα chips  :Lol: )

----------


## γιαννης_κ

Kαλημερα.Μπορεις να μου πεις καποιον που ξερει εμπιστο ωστε αν χρειαστει τελικα να στειλω την μητρικη?

----------


## lepouras

στείλε μήνυμα στον Αδάμ (atsio) στο  www.howtofixit.gr είναι και Θεσσαλονίκη.

http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/member.php?u=58946

----------

Gaou (29-12-17)

----------


## toni31

Γενικά τα chip που έχουν φορτωμένο το BIOS δύσκολα χτυπούν. Εάν βάλεις καινούργιο θα πρέπει να ξαναγραφτεί το BIOS. Μπορεί αυτό που έχεις να θέλει επανεγγραφή. Σκέψου δηλαδή τι θα ζητήσεις τι θα σου κάνουν και τι θα πληρώσεις, μην ρίξεις το φταίξιμο σε αυτόν που θα το κολλήσει. Από τι μηχάνημα είναι ?

----------


## Panoss

> Kαλημερα.Μπορεις να μου πεις καποιον που ξερει εμπιστο ωστε αν χρειαστει τελικα να στειλω την μητρικη?



Γιάννη σου το στέλνω με πμ για να μη θεωρηθεί διαφήμιση.
Υπόψιν, δεν έχω πάει ποτέ να μου φτιάξει κάτι, απλά μου τον έχουν συστήσει σαν καλό και φτηνό.
Είναι Αθήνα, Ίλιον.

----------


## aris52

Καλησπερα αλλα δεν κρατιεμαι βρε παιδια ειναι και ο φυλος μου ο Νικολας απο Θεσσαλονικη ειναι ειδικοτητα του :Smile:

----------


## lepouras

Για την ακράτεια δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι. Αλλά εφόσον όλοι είπαμε από κάποιον τότε καλά έκανες και το είπες. Δεν μας είπες όμως ποιος είναι αυτός ο Νικόλας.

----------


## aris52

Ενας ειναι ο Νικολας και αμα λαχει ανοιγει και θεματα με 100 σελιδες και :Lol:

----------


## toni31

Μάλιστα...., είναι Νικ*ό*λας ή Ν*ί*κολας?

----------


## aris52

Ο Νικολας ειναι ενας και μοναδικος θα την κανει την μητρικη να αναστεναξει ουτε απο το εργαστασιο να ηταν....

----------


## papas8

> Ο Νικολας ειναι ενας και μοναδικος θα την κανει την μητρικη να αναστεναξει ουτε απο το εργαστασιο να ηταν....



Μπορείς παρακαλώ να μου στείλεις ένα pm με το τηλέφωνο του Νικόλα . Έχω δυο μητρικές που περιμένουν να επισκευαστούν μόλις βρεθεί ο κατάλληλος μάστορας.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## lepouras

> στείλε μήνυμα στον Αδάμ (atsio) στο  www.howtofixit.gr είναι και Θεσσαλονίκη.
> 
> http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/member.php?u=58946







> Μπορείς παρακαλώ να μου στείλεις ένα pm με το τηλέφωνο του Νικόλα . Έχω δυο μητρικές που περιμένουν να επισκευαστούν μόλις βρεθεί ο κατάλληλος μάστορας.
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων



καλά. πάρε και εσύ τον Αδάμ και άσε τον Νικόλα .........  :Biggrin:

----------

Gaou (21-02-18)

----------


## papas8

> καλά. πάρε και εσύ τον Αδάμ και άσε τον Νικόλα .........



Ο Αδάμ ποιος είναι τώρα; :Confused1:

----------


## lepouras

πατα και κανα λινκ. σου έβαλα.

στείλε μήνυμα στον Αδάμ (atsio) στο  www.howtofixit.gr είναι και Θεσσαλονίκη.

http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/member.php?u=58946

στείλε του εδώ μήνυμα. μπαίνει και εδώ αρκετά τακτικά..
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/member.php?u=68004

----------


## xrhstos1978

στείλε μήνυμα στον Αδάμ (atsio) στο www.howtofixit.gr είναι και Θεσσαλονίκη.
+1000000

----------


## papas8

> στείλε μήνυμα στον Αδάμ (atsio) στο www.howtofixit.gr είναι και Θεσσαλονίκη.
> +1000000



ok ευχαριστω παιδια

----------

